# Scandinavian/Nordic repertoire?



## MaxenceLE (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello!

Does anybody have suggestions for *operatic* repertoire for *baritone/bass* in *Danish, Norwegian, Swedish or Finnish*? There is plenty of art song repertoire in those languages, but Nordic opera arias seem harder to find...
Here's what I have so far:
''Flickor skynden er'' from _Estrella de Soria_ by Franz Berwald 
''En Kraft mig gjennemstrommer'' from _Festen på Kenilworth_ by Christoph Ernst Friedrich Weyse
...and that's it.

Any help is welcome. 
Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## gvn (Dec 14, 2019)

This may not be at all what you're seeking, but most of the major late-20th century Finnish operas by Sallinen and Rautavaara contain central or substantial baritone roles designed for Jorma Hynninen, often including extended baritone solos. Sallinen's _Lear_ and Rautavaara's _Rasputin_ also have central bass roles designed for Matti Salminen.


----------

